# Is a heater necessary if......



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have two bettas, an adult I bought Monday (My last one went to the big fish tank in the sky after 4 years!) and a juvenile I have had for four months. 
The juvy is in a 1/2 gallon bowl, and he's doing really well. I'm concerned that if I suddenly put a heater with him that he will get stressed and get sick... The adult is in a one gallon "bowl" with a hood. My place is constantly between 74 and 78 degrees... should I have heaters? If so, can you recommend a good one?


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

You place or the water? There could be a 5-10 degree difference.


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm aware of that... my place. But if I get a heater than can't be adjusted and have to unplug it frequently, then won't that also cause fluctuations in the temp?? I'm so confused! lol just looking for the best route for my little guys


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm not really sure what to tell you about the heaters..I don't think they make heaters small enough to heat those size tanks properly(Someone else will probably be more knowledgeable about this)..You might want to consider upgrading your tanks though..Typically betta fish need at least 2.5 gallons, and that size tank can be easily heated. As an even bigger bonus you'll have happier and healthier little fishies with more space to swim and stretch out those stunning fins!


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

They have the small 7.5 watt heaters, but they are not very reliable, you can't adjust them, and they basically go by the room temp. Most of the time you have to unplug them to keep them from making the tank or bowl to warm.
Take the others advice and get at least a 2.5 or 3 gal. At least then you can get a 25 watt heater and keep the temp accurate.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

There are softer options- sort of half heaters. One is called a bettatherm. it isnt really a heater than a warmer- it always radiates enough energy to up the tank temp by one or two degrees celcius.
Another option is to use a heating mat that goes under the bowl on the outside and does the same thing. 

For people in warmer climates and with smaller bowls and therefore less space to work with these can come in handy.

http://www.aquaticsupplies.com.au/aquatopia-betta-heater-mat.html
http://www.aquaticsupplies.com.au/zoo-med-bettatherm-betta-heater.html


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

The Zoo med one is the type I'm talking about. Not reliable at all.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I would honestly get a theromometer and check the temp throughout the day and night to see what it really is and how much it fluxuates. And with that small of a tank, I can almost bet you that it will fluxuate. I would really recommend at least a 3gal to compensate for the water displaced due to the heater and décor. Some say 5gal is the minimum for one, but I think you could fit both in one 5gal tank with a divider. That way, you would just need one heater and filter.

WCMM are the only ones that can really survive in a small unheated tank. Even snails have trouble and often hybernate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Nonsense my last betta lived 7 years in an unheated half gallon bowl at my office. My betta was always happy and engaged with the goings-on at work. 

That said, I'm happier, and I'm sure my current betta is happy, with my planted 2 gallon Fluval Spec. The 2.5 gal Fluval Spec 3 is a nice tank, too, but I'm not feeling any lack for that last .5 gallons... And none of the many Spec 2 and Spec 3 owners are harming their bettas in any way by not reaching the so-called "minimum" 3 gallon size.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Kman, if the bowl was unheated and your betta did okay, then your office must have kept the bowl warm enough for him to be okay that way. It's why I told the op to check the temp at different times to see how far it drops. Sometimes the area stays warm enough to not need one. Mine don't need one in the summer, but it gets far too cold in the winter for them to not have one then.

And the minimum tank suggestion for each fish is not only what most people would agree is the minimum gallons of water to ward off dangerous ammonia spikes, but the minimum dimentions for the fish to live comfortably. A Goldfish could fit in a 5 gallon and look to have swim room, but the levels would almost certainly stay high because of the fish's waste output and (if the fish survived) it could end up stunted. A well experienced fishkeeper who is willing to do big and frequent PWC can handle the smaller tanks, but most people aren't willing to put in that kind of time and energy. And I'm not insulting smaller tanks - my first tank was a 1.8gal - but half a gallon is far too small for a betta. Once you factor in substrate and décor, it would be closer to 1/3rd of a gallon's worth of water. The only things that could live comfortably in it because of the ammonia spikes would be a snail or 8 to 12 ghost shrimp (maybe RCS). I would go for the shrimp. They are very fun :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Mind you I'm not _advocating_ small half gallon bowls, just pointing out some of the fear mongering is a bit unwarranted. Los Angeles, of course, has a different climate than other parts of the country, but point is it's not impossible and it's not torture for the fish. 

I would personally recommend 2 gallons as a good starting point. I would never _object_ to a 3 gal tank, but I would not call for it as a minimum, either. 

I'm not going to debate tank size further, however. Suffice to say plenty of experienced fish keepers disagree on the cutoff, so it's hardly universally agreed. 

For further examples of what can be done, I'd refer to the *70+* pages of this thread: 
1-2 gallon tanks/bowls


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks, but i'm confident my betta is just fine in his 1 gallon... he stretches his fins all day long!! My baby very well may get a 1 gallon today.... he's in a .5 right now and has been thriving. I'm in an apartment and have frogs in a 2.5- i'm giving it to my sister. But I did happen to find some 25 watt heaters so I may decide to get one, we'll see. But in my personal opinion, I think bettas are okay as long as they have at least a .5 gallon and you don't live in the arctic. All of my bettas have lived VERY long lives, so I must be doing something right- lol! If you think your fish should be in 20 gallon aquariums, good! i'm sure they love it! But my boys are just as happy as far as I know


----------



## G26okie (Jan 16, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about it at all. My home during the day is around 77, getting down to 74 at night.

In January it got down to high 60s low 70s and I never noticed any difference in his behavior.

I honestly think the whole they must have a heater thing is quite exaggerated


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

G26okie said:


> I wouldn't worry about it at all. My home during the day is around 77, getting down to 74 at night.
> 
> In January it got down to high 60s low 70s and I never noticed any difference in his behavior.
> 
> I honestly think the whole they must have a heater thing is quite exaggerated


Anyone who says they MUST have a heater is indeed exaggerating... as long as indoor temps are kept at reasonably comfortable levels.

It is true, however, that your fish will be considerably more comfortable at the proper temps. Also, water temps are almost always cooler than room (air) temps, so if your room is 77, your fish tank will be several degrees lower... it won't be 77. When the room temps are in the high 60s, your water temps are probably in the low-to-mid 60s. Survivable for sure, but not fun.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

kman said:


> Anyone who says they MUST have a heater is indeed exaggerating... as long as indoor temps are kept at reasonably comfortable levels.
> 
> It is true, however, that your fish will be considerably more comfortable at the proper temps. Also, water temps are almost always cooler than room (air) temps, so if your room is 77, your fish tank will be several degrees lower... it won't be 77. When the room temps are in the high 60s, your water temps are probably in the low-to-mid 60s. Survivable for sure, but not fun.


Exactly. My house is always kept at 68 or below. Around 65 in the winter. So, I need to have something to warm up the tanks a bit.
If you don't keep your house as cold as me, then you should be fine. Like I've said before. I kept a Betta in a 1 gal fish bowl without a heater, and he lived many years. But, I was in Calif back then.


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

I definitely wouldnt ever get a 5 gal with a divider... I've heard too many stories about the fish being stressed out from constantly seeing another. Then if it gets bumped..........
Just my opinion! I'm not going to get anything larger than a gallon. I move alot between college and home, so it would be too much of a hassle. Maybe when I get settled into a final place. Unfortunately I can't seem to find a heating mat available in the U.S.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Valentino14 said:


> I definitely wouldnt ever get a 5 gal with a divider... I've heard too many stories about the fish being stressed out from constantly seeing another. Then if it gets bumped..........
> Just my opinion! I'm not going to get anything larger than a gallon. I move alot between college and home, so it would be too much of a hassle. Maybe when I get settled into a final place. Unfortunately I can't seem to find a heating mat available in the U.S.


Actually the mats are for reptile tanks, but they work for a bowl too. 
But, if your fish are doing fine the way they are, then leave them alone.
The old saying "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." applies.

But here is one of those mats that you can order, but I don't see why.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...&catargetid=1570169520&cadevice=c&cagpspn=pla


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

I've only had my one betta since Monday. I'm still debating getting a heater but I like having options... Thanks!


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

mart said:


> Actually the mats are for reptile tanks, but they work for a bowl too.
> But, if your fish are doing fine the way they are, then leave them alone.
> The old saying "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." applies.
> 
> ...


Careful with those, they're not waterproof in the slightest and one splash can short them out (and possibly electrocute someone you care about!). Dire warnings all over inside.

They make pad-style heaters for small betta bowls that can better handle water, but I've never been overly impressed the the pad heaters in general. A small adjustable would be best. 

http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-7-5w-He...8&qid=1392330609&sr=8-1&keywords=betta+heater

http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Marina-...8&qid=1392330609&sr=8-3&keywords=betta+heater

http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Betta...8&qid=1392330609&sr=8-6&keywords=betta+heater

I've seen them at PetCo and PetSmart, too.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

kman said:


> Careful with those, they're not waterproof in the slightest and one splash can short them out (and possibly electrocute someone you care about!). Dire warnings all over inside.
> 
> They make pad-style heaters for small betta bowls that can better handle water, but I've never been overly impressed the the pad heaters in general. A small adjustable would be best.
> 
> ...


Yeah those others are not safe. 
As far as the others you posted links for. I have one, and it doesn't do much, it's like the first one, round, but it's a Hydro.

Like I said previously. I think he's better off doing what he's been doing.


----------



## iFish22 (Jan 25, 2014)

If it were me I would get a larger tank that can be safely heated.


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

Those aren't adjustable, and all of em have really bad reviews... lol i've checked em in the past! And that last one actually is a pad that goes under the bowl. I just made some arrangements and upgraded both betta tanks! So now the adult is in a 2.5 and the baby is in a gallon


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Valentino14 said:


> Those aren't adjustable, and all of em have really bad reviews... lol i've checked em in the past! And that last one actually is a pad that goes under the bowl. I just made some arrangements and upgraded both betta tanks! So now the adult is in a 2.5 and the baby is in a gallon


Yeah, one is an under-bowl pad, but at least it's designed for use around water, unlike the reptile heater!

Sounds like you're in good shape. Do consider adding an adjustable heater to the 2.5, though, at least, which should have plenty of room.

Let's see some pics!


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

http://www.petmountain.com/show_pro...m=Prod&utm_term=11442-511330&utm_campaign=PPC

I just found that one- probably going to order it very soon!! 
I don't know how to upload pics!


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Valentino14 said:


> http://www.petmountain.com/show_pro...m=Prod&utm_term=11442-511330&utm_campaign=PPC
> 
> I just found that one- probably going to order it very soon!!
> I don't know how to upload pics!


Once you have them on your computer, I like http://imageshack.us just follow their easy instructions to upload and then they give you forum code you can paste right in to link to your photos.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Valentino, this is a better product for the same price. 
Amazon.com: Elite Submersible Preset Heater Mini, 25-Watt: Pet Supplies


I've used five of them for 3-years now without a problem.


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hallyx- thank you so much! I think i'm going to gdet that one- it does look better. It should be okay for a 2.5 gallon right?? 

Kman- thanks! I'll try that soon!


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Here's a Hydor at a great price.
http://www.bigalspets.com/theo-subm...son+Shopping&gclid=CKKg3vSFzLwCFY07MgodzncAwg


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks! But my biggest tank is a 2.5, and that says it's good for a 5-10.... would an adjustable 25 watt work for a 1 gallon?


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Valentino14 said:


> Thanks! But my biggest tank is a 2.5, and that says it's good for a 5-10.... would an adjustable 25 watt work for a 1 gallon?


I've been using the 25watt to heat my 1 gal of water that I use to do water changes. Keeps it right at 78.
I like the Hydor because if it's out of water it won't burn out.
I heat my 2.5 tanks with a 25 watt also, so would be no problem


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks- that really helps alot!


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

G26okie said:


> I wouldn't worry about it at all. My home during the day is around 77, getting down to 74 at night.
> 
> In January it got down to high 60s low 70s and I never noticed any difference in his behavior.
> 
> I honestly think the whole they must have a heater thing is quite exaggerated


double post sorry....


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a few bettas that are also old and all their lives lived in 74* . I have other betta at place that i work that live at 70-72* , betta is also old. So if your house constantly at 74* i would not worry about a heater. I know some people would not agree but it only because they don't have that experience with their bettas. Actually the warmer is the water - more chance for an infections. 
We had 5 storms already here, and a lot of houses don't have electricity for 5 days. I have one betta survived 59* . He is in my friend's house. I have no idea how he survived though. My friend may be have some kind of positive energy in him lol. All animals always live long lives in his house.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

My apartment is 72 - none of my show tanks are heated.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

jaysee said:


> My apartment is 72 - none of my show tanks are heated.


If you keep your house that warm, you don't need a heater. Mine is kept at 65 in the winter and 68 in the summer.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

My big tanks are warmer than the air 

The 125 is 77 degrees - 4 warmer than the air. The 2.5 next to it is almost 76.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I honestly expected it to be 72.

Interesting, the thermometer reads 68 next to my digital weather station reading 73 now.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

none of my tanks warmer than 74* and all my bettas live long  some tanks 72*


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

If your temperature stays withing a few degrees of nominal, lower temperatures can be accommodated by healthy fish. It's when the temperature varies radically and continually.

For instance. Betta can accommodate (say) 72* to 82*. But if the temperature varies from 74* to 80* on a daily basis, I think that's stressful.

The discussion o extending a fish's life by keeping it at cooler temperatures is all over this forum.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

My current home is heated by a wood heater (although we no longer even have that due to a carbon monoxide problem) and a propane heater. On cold nights, we let the water drip in the kitchen and bathroom and basically make sure the house stays above freezing. I bundle up in thick pajamas, put several blankets on the bed, and let my 2 small dogs sleep with me. Needless to say I most definitely need my heater in the tanks in the winter, but not the summer. We can't afford to keep the house warm at night and I will be moving soon anyway.


Stuff like that is why you should test your water temp SEVERAL times a day before you decide you don't need it. If your temp is within the acceptable range and does not swing from day to night, then it will be fine. If the temp carries greatly from let's say 2pm to 2am, then you need a heater to stabilize it. To low? A water heater? Too high? They make devices to help lower temp too.

edited to finish typing



<font size="1"><i>Posted via Mobile Device</i></font>


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Bluewind said:


> My current home is heated by a wood heater (although we no longer even have that due to a carbon monoxide problem) and a propane heater. On cold nights, we let the water drip in the kitchen and bathroom and basically make sure the house stays above freezing. I bundle up in thick pajamas, put several blankets on the bed, and let my 2 small dogs sleep with me. Needless to say I most definitely need my heater in the tanks in the winter, but not the summer. We can't afford to keep the house warm at night and I will be moving soon anyway.
> 
> 
> Stuff like that is why you should test your water temp SEVERAL times a day before you decide you don't need it. If your temp is within the acceptable range and does not swing from day to night, then it will be fine. If the temp carries greatly from let's say 2pm to 2am, then you need a heater to stabilize it. To low? A water heater? Too high? They make devices to help lower temp too.


Totally Agree!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Keeping tropical fish below their optimal temperature can lengthen their lives by slowing their metabolism. The dangers are:

---It reduces the speed and completeness of digestion. Betta are not known for robust digestive systems.

---It can lower immunity. You won't catch a cold by getting wet and cold. But it will weaken your immune system so any cold germ, rhinovirus, can get an easy nosehold. Same for fish,

---If your individual Betta seems to do well at lower than optimal temperatures, well and good. Advising others to maintain their fish in what are arguably dangeous conditions is borderline irresponsible. In the world of petstore fish, not all Betta are equally as robust and healthy.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

It would be a mistake IMO to keep the fish cooler for the purpose o lengthening it's life. There are just sooooooooooooo many variables that are in play that it is impossible to attribute any benefit to doing so.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't think it's fair or healthy to try and lengthen a life. You want the animal to survive AND thrive. Bettas should ALWAYS, IMO, be kept in the range of 72-80*F.


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah after checking both tanks at different times throughout the day today ! put the one heater in my baby's tank- it's doing really good. I'll get a second one for my adult, but he has a light that keeps the water pretty warm so it isn't urgent.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Okay.  
Is it a light that is made to heat? Because some people think that a lamp will keep their water warm when it actually doesn't. I thought for awhile that it would work, but it doesn't. You would need a heat lamp for that.


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

No, it's just a regular tank light. I will get a different bulb very soon because I don't want the temp to fluctuate when I turn it off for the night, but at least the tank is warm during the day for the time being. Or should I leave if off to avoid big temp changes?? It's about a 4 degree difference right now between "night" and "day"


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Hmm, I don't know. What I do know is that you don't want fluxuation in water temperature. 
Even if the light is off, a fluxuation will happen when it turns to night. So I would keep the light on.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

A much more effective way to lengthen the life of your pets is to practice caloric restriction (feeding lightly). That has been scientifically proven.

Only in our aquariums do the fish get a constant temp.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, that way it is not harming your pet. I have had two bettas of the same size and one had a different diet from the other *he ate less* and he lived longer.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I see a lot of quite chunky bettas around. My poor fish are fed very sparingly to keep them trim because I hate seeing fat wild bettas.


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

yeah- I only feed my adult once a day and the baby twice. Omega 1 pellets


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I feed mine 4 to 5 pellets once a day.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

jaysee said:


> ... way to lengthen the life of your pets is to practice caloric restriction (feeding lightly)....


Works for us symmetrically bifurcated mammals, too.


----------



## jsgossamer (Oct 11, 2012)

jaysee said:


> Only in our aquariums do the fish get a constant temp.


Yes! Why do people freak out over temp fluctuations? In the wild the temps fluctuate constantly. It's natural.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes it is unnatural for the temperature to remain constant day in and day out. Nature is not static. I would agree that wild fluctuations should be avoided, but fluctuations within the fishs normal range.... I don't know why people think that's a big deal.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

jaysee said:


> Yes it is unnatural for the temperature to remain constant day in and day out. Nature is not static. I would agree that wild fluctuations should be avoided, but fluctuations within the fishs normal range.... I don't know why people think that's a big deal.



It's only important and worth your worry if you have sensitive fish from those few bodies of water that do have constant temperature... And there are some. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

San Diego fish - I forgot about them ;-)


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

The weather in Bangkok is way more consistent than where I live, and how warm I keep the house, so I have heaters for my bettas.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

My fluctuations with a Hydor 7.5 heater were ridiculous, so I did get a 25 watt heater for mine.
The weather in Calif has changed so much since I left home. I never needed a heater for a small betta tank back then.


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

I think now that if anyone is thinking about buying a heater, just get a thermometer first. That's the only way you'll really be able to tell. I put the 25 watt in Zeus's tank hoping he'll grow faster and for now i'm leaving Valentino alone. He has a light that raises the temp slightly over the day, then I turn it off at night. Wouldn't this be close to how the temp would be in the wild because when the sun goes down, the temp will obviously drop a little?!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

It would be nice to know how much the temperature varies in a rice-paddy or bong or canal in SE Asia when the temperature drops at night. But the thermal inertia of even the smallest of those bodies of water is still greater than found in even a large aquarium. 

I'm sure Betta in the wild are subject to smaller temperature swings than fish kept in unheated tanks.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Just saying, our domesticated pets are different from those in the wild that were evolved for that environment. The domesticated betta splendens has different requirements that need to be met. Such as stable heating.


----------



## Vpaw (Apr 21, 2013)

I've heard of really small heaters like that before, not adjustable, just stick it on the wall and it heats til like 80 degrees. Why would you need to unplug it? And I agree, they would be happier in a larger home  but whatever suites you.


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

Those heaters were given terrible reviews... including cooked fish!! 
the "betta bowl" heater hasn't been perfected yet.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Hallyx said:


> It would be nice to know how much the temperature varies in a rice-paddy or bong or canal in SE Asia when the temperature drops at night. But the thermal inertia of even the smallest of those bodies of water is still greater than found in even a large aquarium.
> 
> I'm sure Betta in the wild are subject to smaller temperature swings than fish kept in unheated tanks.



Good point, there's not much movement of water in those bodies of water.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> It would be nice to know how much the temperature varies in a rice-paddy or bong or canal in SE Asia when the temperature drops at night. But the thermal inertia of even the smallest of those bodies of water is still greater than found in even a large aquarium.
> 
> I'm sure Betta in the wild are subject to smaller temperature swings than fish kept in unheated tanks.


Exactly. Also, those fish live their whole life dealing with those swings, whereas most bettas sold come from breeders that tend to have fairly solid set ups. 

For most aquarium fish, drastic temp swings can trigger illness.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes agreed - drastic anythings aren't usually good for the fish. What constitutes drastic though?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have to say that my wild-caught bettas that prefer cooler temperature (the water is often shaded by thick rainforest canopy) don't tolerate a drastically fluctuating temperature very well (drastic to me is like a 10 degree drop in temperature).

For example, I tried to keep a pair outside in a large tank over summer and they were clearly unhappy as Melbourne can get quite cold at night and early in the morning even over summer. 

I definitely noticed a vast improvement in health, behaviour and colouration once they were put back into a heated aquarium. They never spawned once in the outside tank even though during the day the water was quite warm. Yet within a couple of weeks of being back inside, they were happily spawning.


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

so, would a 4 degree change effect the fish??


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

That depends entirely on where on the thermometer the 4 degree swing takes place I would imagine.


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

it fluctuates between 76 and just under 80 degrees... never drops below 75. (We keep the apartment pretty toasty!)


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I should unplug the heaters in my smaller tanks to see how it fluctuates . My larger tanks drop far too much in temp when the heaters aren't plugged in. On the occasions I've forgotten after a water change it drops from 76/78 to 60-65 in the large tanks .. And my place is super warm . I'll test that today on my 6g and my daughters 4g. The 6 is glass and the 4 is acrylic .. Wonder how much the difference will be


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Valentino14 (Feb 12, 2014)

Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

6g glass started at 80
4g acrylic started at 78
I'll let you know 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Valentino14 said:


> it fluctuates between 76 and just under 80 degrees... never drops below 75. (We keep the apartment pretty toasty!)


_Probably_ ok? But can't say for certain. But I'd be relatively comfortable with that... As long as you're sure your air temps really never deviate from that, even seasonally. (You keep things that toasty in the hot summer months also, or does the AC cool things down more?)

Whether or not they can deal with it, evidence suggests the more stable the temps, the less stressful it is for the fish.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

It's night .. Lights been off fir an hr or so . Temp drop is shockingly little compared to my big tanks. 
6g glass is down to 78
4g acrylic is down to 76

I'll report in the morning too.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Aaannd the verdict is.. My little tanks hold temp better then my big tanks. Seems that my heaters probably hardly are turning on in the small tanks
6g was 75f
4g was 72f



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

That certainly is counter-intuitive. I would have thought that larger tnaks wold hold heat better ---thermal inertia. I wonder why yours don't. 

Perhaps something to do with circulation bringing more water into contact with glass (a poor insulator). But your small tanks are filtered, too. Right?

Hmmmm....


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

My tanks are super filtered .. I would have never guessed this result at all . 
My larger tanks are filtered with a 7x to 12x turnover rate. But then my 6 gallon has about a 25x turnover rate.
And yes .. With a betta.. Who doesn't mind that filtration. No baffle.
I'm trying now to figure out why the little tanks hold their heat better in my house. The lights have brought both tanks up 1 degree and seem steady .. My house can get so warm that I have had to open the sliding glass door on days below freezing . Strange .. Very strange 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Hallyx said:


> That certainly is counter-intuitive. I would have thought that larger tnaks wold hold heat better ---thermal inertia. I wonder why yours don't.
> 
> Perhaps something to do with circulation bringing more water into contact with glass (a poor insulator). But your small tanks are filtered, too. Right?
> 
> Hmmmm....



I am equally perplexed. I'll see what I can find next month.

Living room 125 has 3 canisters on it, the other two have 2 and mine stay warmer.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Interesting, I just stumbled across this spreadsheet someone linked in another forum:

Heater Calculator


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

May I conjecture:

Any time a fluid flows or is moved through restricted channels, turbulence is generated. Turbulence generates heat. Air is slightly different because of it's compressibility, but the same principle applies.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, movement creates friction, and friction creates heat.


----------

